# Ouvrir vite et fermer vite un iPhone.



## Jacques Légaré (29 Janvier 2022)

Question :

Existe-t-il un raccourci pour, d'un seul clic à bascule sur mon iPhone 7 (dans « Affichage et Luminosité» ) pour passer de «3 secondes» à «Jamais» ? 

En clair, je souhaiterais d'un seul clic ou d'une touche à bascule pour passer de « 3 secondes» à « Jamais». Je n'aurais plus à tataouiner pour passer de U à IA pour ouvrir ou fermer le iPhone. 

+

J'ai inventé... un petit système d'attache au cou pour empêcher un iPhone de se fracasser à terre quand on l'échappe. Qui pourrait me dire qui contacter chez Apple sans qu'on me pique mon idée ? 

Jacques Légaré, né 1948, Québec.

Merci.


----------



## Chris K (29 Janvier 2022)

Jacques Légaré a dit:


> J'ai inventé... un petit système d'attache au cou pour empêcher un iPhone de se fracasser à terre quand on l'échappe. Qui pourrait me dire qui contacter chez Apple sans qu'on me pique mon idée ?



Personne. Apple refuse qu’on leur communique des … idées.
Donc le mieux est de déposer un brevet, ou lancer un crowfounding et développer toi même ton idée.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Janvier 2022)

Jacques Légaré a dit:


> Question :
> 
> 
> J'ai inventé... un petit système d'attache au cou pour empêcher un iPhone de se fracasser à terre quand on l'échappe. Qui pourrait me dire qui contacter chez Apple sans qu'on me pique mon idée ?
> ...











						Organisation Mondiale de la Propriété Intellectuelle
					






					www.wipo.int


----------



## Jacques Légaré (30 Janvier 2022)

Chris K a dit:


> Personne. Apple refuse qu’on leur communique des … idées.
> Donc le mieux est de déposer un brevet, ou lancer un crowfounding et développer toi même ton idée.


Merci Chris de ta prompte réponse.

C'est ça, ils ne veulent pas que je les enrichisse !!!   Ça alors...


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Janvier 2022)

Ça existe déjà, un petit appendice qui se place entre l’iPhone et sa coque et qui sort  en forme de boucle par le trou de la coque à l’endroit où il y a le port Lightning.
J’en avais des pubs à foison sur insta.
Je voulais d’ailleurs en acheter une

par exemple  https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B097N7QQ9T...t_i_AB97EFSP6HBM1BFSTZ4Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jacques Légaré (30 Janvier 2022)

À mon correspondant qui m'a dit qu'existait le bidule que je cherchais :

Immense merci pour cette info précieuse. Peux-tu me donner des détails ? Et où me procurer le bidule dont tu me causes pour ouvrir d'un clic à bascule pour passer de «30 secondes » à «Jamais» le « Affichage et Luminosité» de mon IPhone ?

Immense merci pour ta sollicitude.

Jacques Légaré. st-Aug-de-Desmaures, 13 kms à l'ouest de ma ville natale Québec.


----------



## Jacques Légaré (30 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Ça existe déjà, un petit appendice qui se place entre l’iPhone et sa coque et qui sort  en forme de boucle par le trou de la coque à l’endroit où il y a le port Lightning.
> J’en avais des pubs à foison sur insta.
> Je voulais d’ailleurs en acheter une
> 
> par exemple  https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B097N7QQ9T...t_i_AB97EFSP6HBM1BFSTZ4Y?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Bonjour Love_Leelo, (bravo aussi pour ton pseudo).

J'aurais donc ré-inventé le bouton à 4 trous !!!

Merci de l'info.

Comme quoi, celui qui a dit : « Les nuages flottent» n'a sans doute pas été le premier à le dire !!!

Pour le 2 point : as-tu une idée pour mon iPhone et son « Affichage Luminosité » à simplifier et à rendre plus rapide ?

Jacques Légaré, Québec.


----------



## love_leeloo (31 Janvier 2022)

tu peux essayer Raccourcis



			Guide d’utilisation de Raccourcis


----------

